# TradingGenetics on the open market



## NorCalHal (Oct 10, 2008)

I have been hearing about this over the last few months and am thinking of going to check it out. 
Has anyone here ever been?
I have talked to the coordinator and he is super cool. they are getting this back going this month, due to a shut down for hot weather this summer.
I know a few friends that have gone there and have picked up some GREAT genetics. I have seen the real ChemDawg (Wonka's cut) and a few other "myth" strains.
What I gather is this, you can go and "trade" clone/Pollen stock with other breeders/growers.
Thier website gets updated the day before a trade so you can get an idea of what they will have over the weekend.
http://www.goodkarmagrowers.com/


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 10, 2008)

Check out seedbay if you are into trading with private breeders.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 10, 2008)

damn norcalhal,you need a roommate?i would love to live in cali.just kidding about the roomie.but it sure sounds promising.unless its a sting.by invitation only?might be givin free tvs at the door.hope its for real bro. good luck.let us know


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, I would be concerned about it being a sting.

But for argument's sake if it is genuine, how do they know you are trading good genetics for their good genetics.  Seems like I could bring schwag bag seed and ask for exchange/upgrade to good genetics.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 11, 2008)

ya, North... sounds like a setup to me... the only way I trade genetics is thru friends... I'd be leary....


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the concern guys. But, I am pretty sure it's not a sting. I have heard of this thru the "grapevine" and have read a bit about it.
But, Whitewidower, I aggree with you, I am more leary about the actual genetics then the cops.

I am looking for the ChemDawg strain. The Original. Very hard to find.


----------



## umbra (Oct 13, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Thanks for the concern guys. But, I am pretty sure it's not a sting. I have heard of this thru the "grapevine" and have read a bit about it.
> But, Whitewidower, I aggree with you, I am more leary about the actual genetics then the cops.
> 
> I am looking for the ChemDawg strain. The Original. Very hard to find.


 
you could try rez at seedboutique or seedbay they have a chemdawg hybrid


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 13, 2008)

I have looked at resevoir and they have some GREAT crosses. They are definatly a good choice, and I will be getting some beans from them. But, I am looking for a cut of the Original Chemdawg, I know it is somewhere...


----------



## umbra (Oct 13, 2008)

elite genetics has a chemdawg selection as well. I am getting ready to try some of his beans. until I've grown some I won't recommend to you, but always a possibilty to consider.


----------



## massproducer (Oct 13, 2008)

chemdawg 91' is very hard, and I mean very hard to find, i don't think any clubs have any cuts of 91' chem, even finding chem D is very hard, but that is what you will find if you find anything, but chemdog D, is suppose to be the closest thing to chem 91'.

Rez use to have chem d bx, which was basically an inbred line of chemdawg d.  Another very good choice if you can find it is chem double D, which is chem d x double sour diesel, then it was stablized.

I really wouldn't trust anything unless it came from rez or from chemdog himself


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 18, 2008)

You the man Mass!

Absolutly right in your post, and I know I am taking on a task to find the Chem.
I do agree, ChemD is almost identical to the Chem '91. And ya man, when I do get some new beans, it will be from Rez.
I would sure like your opionion on Elite and ole ograskal Mass, any info you can share?

Been doing homework and tappin' into some old friends. I just got back from Truckee with some Original Sour D cuts. Super smoke! The cuts he gave me leave alot to be desired, but after I give them some love, and about 4 months veg time, it should pan out. He also handed off some crazy purple that smelled awesome. Those cuts looked great. He is an old deadhead and has been up in the truckee area for the last 18 years. It really amazes me the strain pool they have up there. I know the original Chem came from somewhere in Tahoe, so thats where I am going to concentrate my search for the Chem '91. I KNOW some old hippy is livin' in North Shore with a HUGE mom. I just know it!

Like I said man, I have only been really getting back into the "strain" hunt over the last year or so. I have been fortunate in who I know and have been able to get great strain pretty easy. I am just in a "Diesel" tasting fiend for the last few months. I am just burnt on the OGKush. I say that, but it still tastes better then alot of stuff I sample, lol. 
So, after doing some homework and getting baked and reading forums, I am just starting to feel comfortable with starting to seek these strains, and REALLY know what is what. I may not post much, but believe I read everything.

So thanks for the info Mass, and I know finding the '91 is ging to be a crapshoot, but I did just get back from Reno and made fat $ playin' craps!!

take care.


----------

